# hisser age after last instar



## Utopia93 (Sep 10, 2007)

how long do adult hissing roaches live?


----------



## captainmerkin (Sep 11, 2007)

they have a decent innings, but it really depends on how you are keeping them.. diet, temperature, humidity.. I would expect anything from around 3months - 8months though I have heard of them living much longer.


----------



## Utopia93 (Sep 12, 2007)

what if you put a male and a female in a large critter keeper with cruched wood bedding, bot fed dry dog food, an apple and banana slice a week along with a weekly carrot. how long will they live then&gt;


----------

